# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Thenie shqip dashurie nga autore te ndryshem

## flaviobejko

Dashuria eshte nje nga ato vuajtje te cilat nuk mund te fshihen; nje fjale, nje veshtrim i pakujdesshem madje dhe heshtja mjafton per ta tradhetuar ate.(thenie nga Abeljar)

Sa me shume dashuron, aq me shume vuan.( nga Ampler)

Te dashurosh do te thote te luftosh pareshtur me mijra pengesa brenda dhe perreth nesh.(thenie nga Anuj)

Nuk dashuron ai qe dashurn gjithmone.(thenie nga Aristotel)

Dashuria eshte njelloj e madherishme, si kur flet shume, si kur flet pak.(thenie nga Balzak)

Dashuria e vertete nuk njeh meshire.( nga Balzak)

Dashuria zakonisht parapelqen kontrastet nga ngjashmerite.( nga Balzak)

Dashuria koprrace nuk mund te jete kurre e vertete.( nga Balzak)

Ata qe dashurojne ose nuk dyshojne per asgje, ose dyshojne per te gjitha.(thenie nga Balzak)

Dashuria, si dhe nami i mire, po te humbase njehere nuk kthehet me mbrapsht.(thenie nga Ben)

Kush nuk dashuron, nuk mund as te urreje, kush nuk  entuziasmohet me asgje, nuk mund as te perbuze, kush nuk hymnizon asgje, nuk mund as te mallkoje.(nga Berne)

Sikur dashuria te mund te ishte perendia yne dhe bota ti sherbente si altar, do tia vlente te rroje perjetesisht.(nga Bini)

Dashuria eshte tiran i  embel, sepse i dashuruari i duron sfilitjet e saj
vullnetarisht.( nga Bon)

Dashuria nuk njeh ligje.( nga Boec)

Tortura e pritjes  helm per te dashuruarit.(thenie nga Buas)

Per me teper vizitoni  http://thenie.tk/thenie-shqip-per-dashurine/

----------

